# Torpedo Werke



## linzmal (Sep 5, 2010)

I recently purchased a vintage bike off craigslist and I can't find a single other bike like it on the net. It is a Torpedo Werke AG made in Frankfurt Germany around 1956... I think. The back fender has holes on either side that have been strung to make a skirt. The front fender has an ornament on it (a wheel with wings that says torpedo.) The serial number is 1071698. It has a Raleigh crank and a Sturmey archer 3 speed internal gear shift which I assume where replacement parts. If anyone knows anything about these bicycles or their value I would really appreciate the help.






[/IMG]


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 21, 2010)

You can't find one like it because they only made 20000 to 30000 of them.


----------



## RetroVintage (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello,

did you ever find more info on this bike? I have in a box somewhere a pair of the wheel with wings torpedo ornaments, and I am curious to rhe rarity, value, etc. It is cool to know where they came from though!


----------



## RetroVintage (Jan 13, 2011)

Show and tell:


----------



## Collins9160 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Torpedo Werke Logo and interest/WTB pre-war Torpedo Werke*

I'm amazed at the similarity between their logo and the USA Cycling emblem; Nearly the same.  I have been searching for a good condition military version of same to ride in a springtime charity ride with international military cyclists converging on US East coast.  Hard to locate in that condition.  - Navy Cyclist


----------

